# Ahoy from the Bay of Fundy.



## drgillis (Nov 26, 2014)

Hello Sailors! Excited to be here and talk to some experienced sailors. I'm 23 and just bought my FIRST boat! A Mirage 26. I work on a whale watching vessel in a small town and plan to live on my boat for the spring and summer months. I don't know a heck of a lot about this kind of boat but my captain and mentor tells me its a solid boat and worth the asking price, and I trust his word. Any body done or know of anyone who has done some extensive cruising on a mirage? I know they are not built as long term cruisers but I'm still curious. I'm young and dumb and want to push my boat. Think it could make it to the tropics? I'd love to hear some cool stories about them. Thanks and good luck with you're own voyages and vessels!


----------



## newhaul (Feb 19, 2010)

Welcome aboard and if you want some great info on your mirage the designer Bob perry is a member here .


----------



## norahs arc (Jan 23, 2013)

Have sailed on one a couple of times and liked it. Also see the odd one one the water and they always seem to be doing fine.
Enjoy!!!


----------

